# 595 vs 585 / Sizes



## jabura (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everybody, I decided to buy a Look, but I have some questions first, and I hope someone could help me.

First, I would like to know the real difference between the 595 Ultra and the 585 Ultra. Im really inclined toward the 595 only because it looks awesomely cool, but it seems to me they are pretty similar.

I am 6'2" tall and weight around 195-200lbs and currently I ride a Specialized Tarmac 58". My inseam is 85.5cm and I think I might need a XXL 595 due the BB-Saddle height (unless I can reach ~82cm BB-Saddle on the XL, what would be great).

I intend to go to France for 2009 L'Etape, and I dont think Im gonna be able to put it on a case if I have to buy a XXL. Once I live in Brazil, it can be a wild adventure to transport such a nice bike outside a bike case.

So basically my questions are: 

1) What is the real difference between the 595 and the 585, both Ultras?
2) What is the maximum BB to Saddle height I can have on a XL 595? Can I set it ~82cm?
3) Is it a problem to fit a XXL or even a XL 595 on a bike case?

Thanx a lot.


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Just finished watching some promo vids on the Look website and they explain the basic difference between the 595 and 585. I believe the difference is tube shape mostly.

Sorry, can't comment on your other two questions.


----------

